# How masturbation affects muscle growth:



## moon (Sep 12, 2003)

Hi guys
           This may be an old question but i wanna know more about it by personal experience. U guys pls don't lie ...
           I haven't do it for several weeks since it may affects maximum performance...but still got qualms about it. It is ok for me since i am still a single guy.
           Hope marginal cost does not exceed marginal benefit. 
           I wonder this will slow down the recuperation rate a bit or significantly.


----------



## racoon02 (Sep 12, 2003)

Hmmm I guess this wont help you too much then...


----------



## derekisdman (Sep 12, 2003)

Heh this is the best thread ever.


----------



## kdwa1 (Sep 13, 2003)

Every muscle needs a workout for growth,especially if your partner is as above.Wow! Thanks Racoon! She's such a babe.


----------



## moon (Sep 13, 2003)

Still don't get the point.  
i think everyone copies that photo.


----------



## moon (Sep 13, 2003)

anyway i like her


----------



## Tha Don (Sep 13, 2003)

i dunno how it effects growth, i've been told to wank once a day, that is meant to be healthiest for you, dunno about maximising muscle growth though


----------



## maniclion (Sep 13, 2003)

It might count as cardio depending on the intensity level.  If your a one minute man then don't worry.  Otherwise if you alternate arms evenly you won't end up with a skinny arm and a muscular arm.  I read that sex and masturbation are good for the prostate since it needs a workout every now and then too.


----------



## racoon02 (Sep 13, 2003)

FIGHT PROSTATE CANCER! WAX ONE OFF!


----------



## slipangle (Sep 13, 2003)

obviously no one really wants to delve into the 'real' question that  moon is asking :sigh:

When you spit one out, you release sex cells.  Remember that in this, you have all your genetic make up encoded in your 'boys' that have to work to acheive its mission.  Because these cells are vital to human survival, much energy is put into forming it.  In the western science sense, this is understood as 'engery/calories'  while an eastern scientist may see it as 'ki/chi'.

Before, pooping on this post

Food for thought:
After, letting it loose, do you happen to tire out?  Why do you think ?

Recommended reading:
The Tao of Health, Sex and Longevity
Daniel P. Reid


----------



## kdwa1 (Sep 13, 2003)

Problem is that if you hold in your semen all the time there's no circulation in the system leading to a serious case of blueballs and disease.I read the book but don't really agree with the Chinese on that one.Besides even if it is good for you,what a boring life.I'm not putting you down slip but I say use it or lose it.Life is too short and who wants to be a fricken monk anyway
Even if our muscles will get larger without ejaculation do we really want to give up our greatest source of pleasure and health.I would suggest reading The Joy of Sex.Lift,eat,sleep,supplement and F--k alot.


----------

